# Greek or Russian Tortoise



## Mojaverocco (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok so I want a tortoise that can live in a 40 gallon tank that is SMALLLLL!!!! as an adult, but still active. The smallest tank size would be nice. I have a 20 gallon long aquarium that my hatchling res outgrew and was saddened to know that a greek or russian tortoise couldnt live in it.  do you think they could?


----------



## Steve_McQueen (Apr 3, 2013)

No adult tortoise should be kept in a 40 gallon tank, and this really doesn't seem like it belongs in the debatable section.


----------



## mctlong (Apr 3, 2013)

Any chance of building an outdoor enclosure for your tort? I bet Southern Nevada gets lots of sunshine and both species thrive outdoors with lots of sunshine.


----------



## Mojaverocco (Apr 3, 2013)

mctlong said:


> Any chance of building an outdoor enclosure for your tort? I bet Southern Nevada gets lots of sunshine and both species thrive outdoors with lots of sunshine.



I have an outdoor enclosure for my desert tortoise but no room for another sadly! ): PetSmart said they could live indoors, however I take my tortoise out everyday to roam and eat grass ect. and my tortoise would get daily sunshine! :shy: 




Steve_McQueen said:


> No adult tortoise should be kept in a 40 gallon tank, and this really doesn't seem like it belongs in the debatable section.



I think it does because its peoples opinions backed up by facts


----------



## Steve_McQueen (Apr 3, 2013)

Mojaverocco said:


> Steve_McQueen said:
> 
> 
> > No adult tortoise should be kept in a 40 gallon tank, and this really doesn't seem like it belongs in the debatable section.
> ...



Ok, I'll bite. The facts are that a 40 gallon breeder is 36x18, which puts it at a full 12 inches short lengthwise - assuming the smallest average size of a male Russian (6 inches) - of meeting the generally accepted minimum for a tortoise enclosure, which is 8 shell lengths x 4 shell lengths. Debate away.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 4, 2013)

No tortoise belongs in a 40 gallon tank, be it Greek, Russian, or any other species.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a 40 gal tank. It's 36x18 and has worried great for my leotard hatching as a part time indoor tank. 

I would never keep my leopard or my Russian tortoise in there (or any Tort) full time. 

40 gal can work as a hatching set up, night time or occasional cold day tank..but that's it. IMO


Worked, not worried... Swype is not always my friend. Grr


----------



## Spn785 (Apr 4, 2013)

No tortoise (beyond arguably a hatchling) should be kept in a 40 gallon tank. A Russian should definitely not, I wouldn't even keep a hatchling in something that small. My Russian hatchling set up is 4' by 2' for one tortoise and it will outgrow that in a few months.


----------



## mctlong (Apr 4, 2013)

Mojaverocco said:


> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance of building an outdoor enclosure for your tort? I bet Southern Nevada gets lots of sunshine and both species thrive outdoors with lots of sunshine.
> ...





Some people keep their torts indoors and it can be done, but its not easy and you need alot of space to do it right. 

As a general rule, I wouldn't take advise from Petsmart or any petstore. Their goal is to sell product, make money, and move animals and supplies through their stores quickly, efficiently, and at a profit. They are not experts in tortoise husbandry. 

The thing is, tortoises, and especially Russians tortoises, are very active. Despite their small size, they need lots of space to roam around. If they don't get the space they need to roam and burn energy, they tend to get neurotic. They start pacing and get stressed. Outdoor enclosures tend to work best because its easier to provide space in an outdoor enclosure. Its also a good way to get them some natural UVs (especially in a warm place like Nevada). 

If its absolutely impossible to get him outdoors, I'd look into getting a bigger enclosure. 40 gallons is too small for an adult. You'll need to double that size. Have you considered constructing a tortoise table rather than using a tank? It may save you some money.


----------



## tortoise_man1 (Apr 4, 2013)

A 20 gallon tank is way to small it should be at least four feet by three feet and should not be made out of glass, because your tort will ram into the side thinking that it can get through. I would recomend a plastic bin because they are quite durable and cheap.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Apr 4, 2013)

I.ve had to bring my russian indoors because the weather has turned really cold,he was in a 4 foot by 3 foot table and it was driving him mad so i've actually made him an enclosure on my kitchen floor thats 9ft by 4ft,and hes still not himself,he wants to go roaming lol[/align]


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2013)

One more vote. A 40 is not big enough for any adult tortoise, in my opinion. Not even the little bitty ones like spiders or Egyptians. Russians need a lot of room to roam. The more the better.


----------



## Minority1 (Apr 4, 2013)

agreed. You might as well get something big enough for the future. plan ahead and save more by doing so.


----------



## Mojaverocco (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok ): I cant fit anything like that in my house so it looks like im not getting another tortoise. Atleast for a while! ): ):


----------



## Cutva (Jul 10, 2013)

We made a large kiddy pool into a indoor pen any chance that could work?:heart:

Sent from my SCH-I510 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Irish (Aug 30, 2013)

A larger outdoor pen before your next tort is my two cents.


----------



## Mrturtle527 (Aug 30, 2013)

So I am sure I will be yelled at here but I do keep my Russian in a 40 gal tank part time - typically at night and sometimes for a day if I am not home to keep an eye on him outside. He seems fine but does get out a lot. My hatchling is in a slightly smaller tank that I have a two story set up done with a ramp. He has lots of outside time as well. Neither at this point seem to be showing signs of being crazy. I think if you can get them out and use a 40 gal as a part time home it could work.


----------



## FLINTUS (Aug 31, 2013)

IMO it is definitely not suitable for Greeks or Russians. There are a few species that might-depending on the individual tortoise- do ok in it, but these are generally expensive and not for a beginner.


----------

